# 1989 Evinrude 15 HP Model E15ECEC



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 6, 2011)

Picked this up today. replaced my little Nissan 8 HP with a 1989 Evinrude 15 HP Model E15ECEC. Seems to have very little use. Starter works great, new impeller, carb has been rebuilt. Any issues with these I need to know about? Rebuilt my Transon. The original one was two pieces dove tailed together. New one is Solid 2"X6" cut to fit the shape of the hull. Lots stronger and no flex like the original one.....Does this motor generate it's own 12volt DC. I see a rectifier on the side. can I use that to run a bilge or charge the battery? Starts off a small morotcycle 12volt battery... 

Old Transom. No I didn't run the boat like this. I was trying to see high high I needed to raise it. #-o


----------



## wihil (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a GREAT looking motor! I've been looking at picking up one similar to that, or at least 15hp. Love the color on it too.

I'll be curious to see how it performs against your old 8hp (mines a 7.5hp 'rude) - I'm not out to beat the big guys from the launch, but it'd sure be nice to get to the other lake a little quicker!

C


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2011)

Your charging circuit is around 4A max and not much output at idle and part throttle.... But at least it is something! Nice looking job you did on that boat. You have a great engine there, take good care of it!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 7, 2011)

> I'm not out to beat the big guys from the launch, but it'd sure be nice to get to the other lake a little quicker!



Me either :shock: 

It was just with the little 8 HP it couldn't get out of it's own way! With me the dog and girlfriend, and a cooler, it would only do around 10-12mph if there was no wind. With the mods the little boat is just over 600 lbs with motor, grear, two people and the dog. #-o


----------



## wihil (Aug 7, 2011)

Boy I hope that didn't come out wrong. :lol: 250+ Merc's are pretty common around here - those guys (and gals) can MOVE! :shock: 

I took a buddy fishing with me the other day, and you could really tell the difference between just me/cooler vs me/cooler/buddy/his crap in getting over to the fishing spot. My little boat is pretty bare compared to the mods on yours - which looks great BTW, very inspirational - so every little bit helps.

C


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice looking rig.
I've never seen anyone run their transom drain plug on the outside? Do you switch it to inside at launch?


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 12, 2011)

> One thing you may want to do is remove the bolts holding the powerhead to the housing (one at a time) and clean,grease and retorque them .If you ever have to service the watertube under the block you will have no problem later. Pretty common to bust at least one of those bolts if they are just left



I removed the six bolts holding the powerhead on, one at a time and greased them, then reinstalled them. They came out easy. The impeller was just changed out. You guys had me scared about those bolts, I was worried what I was going to do if I snapped one off :-? It's a clean little motor. I think most of the scuffs on the cover are from being tossed in a trunk or the bed of a truck. If the weather is nice, I'll take it to the lake and see how it does.......I connected the lights and I have a switch pannel coming. Might stick a waterproof stereo in the space under the rear seat. Bet this 15HP beats daylights out of the little 8 HP Nissan I had on it before #-o 

Here is a little video of it running at idle.

https://s454.photobucket.com/albums/qq263/Sapo60/?action=view&current=15HPEvinrude89.mp4


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 13, 2011)

PATRIOT2 said:


> Nice looking rig.
> I've never seen anyone run their *transom drain plug on the outside*? Do you switch it to inside at launch?


lol.....I didn't see that until you pointed it out!!!

Sgt. Stiglitz, I would put that on the inside of the boat or you will really need your bilge pump!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Nice motor and rig you got there. I have 1984 15hp Evinrude and she runs great. With the boat loaded up and another person I get about 20 to 21mph on the water. Just me in the boat with miminal gear about 24mph.

Good fishin to ya!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, the outside water pressure would have a tendency to hold the drain plug in if installed on the outside. If installed on the inside the plug wold have a tendency to be pushed out. Install it where you like it! I almost always run mine on the outside for convenience.


----------



## wihil (Aug 14, 2011)

Pappy said:


> Actually, the outside water pressure would have a tendency to hold the drain plug in if installed on the outside. If installed on the inside the plug wold have a tendency to be pushed out. Install it where you like it! I almost always run mine on the outside for convenience.



That's what my dad taught me, but I was always told to dummy cord it to something as they like to wander away at the launch.

C


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 27, 2011)

The boat was is set up to have the drain plug on the outside. Inside where it comes through is an aluminum transom support that covers the hole on the inside. All the of my boats that I have had have had the drain plug on the outside. You can see the support here. My SeaRay 160 and my Addictor 190 both had the plugs on the outside.





Traded off the Addictor for the SeaRay #-o 





Sold the SeaRay when I moved to Az. At the time all the lakes were unusable becasue of the drought they had and the small lakes in Tucson were Electric. #-o 






https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## Zum (Aug 27, 2011)

Those 9.9 and 15hp motors are great motors,seem to last forever.
I still have a 9.9hp,my father uses it on his 14' semi V.
I'm like you with the drain plugs;my boat has 2 drain plugs,1 I put from the inside,the other is only accessable from the outside.


----------

